# Tied on nocking point - Question.



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have always used brass crimp on type nocking points. However my Ross CR337 came with a tied on point, which is starting to come to the end of its life. The Ross makes a terrible buzzing sound on release with a brass point (rather like an elastic band being 'twanged').

I have serving material, as I tie in my peep sights, but I have never messed with this side of things, so: How do you guys make your tie on nocking points?


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the constrictor knot, will not come loose and you can move it up or down to you nock point, I cant find the step by step instructions but found directions on you tube


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Just tie 1/2 square knot ( rt over lt) then repeat it on the opposite side for about 4 to 5 on each side. I finish with a complete square knot then put a dab of super glue to hold the knot and trim the ends.People use diff. serving thread...I use BCY waxed 3D thread,the wax makes a tight nock pt. Served nocks are real slick because not only are they lighter but they don't slip and you can turn them up or down to adj. ur nock pt. height. :thumbs_up


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll have a look for a constrictor knot.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

See if this works. Hopefully, the constrictor...


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm practicing at present.

Looks dead easy on You Tube....

I learned how to tie a falconers knot years ago. If I can tie that with one hand I am da.......rn sure I can get the hang of this one :angry:

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

If I use a tied on nocking point I serve it on starting with a clove hitch, loop one end along the string serve the other around the loop and to finnish put the end of the serving through the loop and use the loop to pull that under the serving.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'll give that a try Jerry, once I get this constrictor knot off my finger.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I use a couple of methods but 1 is rather difficult to explain so I will explain the easier way.

Start with begining of a reef knot (left over right and tuck under) on one side of the string, then do the same underneath the string keep doing this 8 times pulling relatively tight each time.

On the 9th time feed a loop of either serving material, dental floss or string material through the 9th knot but don't pull tight. Tie the 10th knot underneath and then feed the ends in to the loop you passed through the 9th knot. The pull the loop out of the 9th knot, this will pull the loose end through so they are trapped under the 9th & 10th knot which stops it coming un done.

Cut the ends and then a little drop of fletching cement to glue the loose ends down. It sounds a lot more complicated than it is... this is why I did not try the complicated version:darkbeer:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Thanks very much for that Limey, very comprehensive......so, about this constrictor knot :wink:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Neil ... have a look at this...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122

Deezlin does it very similar to me... I used to do it that way but found pulling the ends back under themselves is less likely to come undone.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Ta :thumbs_up


----------

